# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آيا واقا غير حضوري براي همه مفيد ميتواند باشد؟

## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام به همه بچه ها
ميدونين كه تقريبا از فردا موسسات و كلاس هاي كنكوري  و مدرسه ها استارت جدي رو واسه كنكور 95 ميزنن
همين طور كه استارت اونا جديه استارت ما كنكوري ها هم بايد جدي باشه ديگه و اينو خودتون ميدونين  
اما سوال بعضي بچه هاي كنكوري اينه كه آيا غير حضوري خوندن پيش دانشگاهي ميتونه مفيد باشه؟
اما جواب چيه؟ 
تا زماني بله و تا زماني نه 
ببينين انسان روحيه ميخواد و  انسان انگيزه ميخواد و  انسان انرژي ميخواد و همه ي اينا تو بازه ي زماني كنكور بيشتر هم  بهشون نياز ميشه
توي ماهي ها تا جايي كه ميدونم و تجربه دارم فقط فايتره كه ميتونه تنها زندگي كنه و به خاطر اين مجبورش ميكنن تنها زندگي كنه تا به ديگران صدمه نزنه در واقع اين ماهي محكوم به تنها زيستنه اونم فقط پيش ما تو تنگ ولي جالبه بدونين كه جنب و جوش همين ماهي وقتي با سايرين ماهي ها زندگي ميكنه بيشتره و سرحال تره با اينكه به اطرافيانش هم  صدمه ميزنه 
اما شما يه ماهي فايتر نيستيد شما انسانيد شما نميتونين 9 ماه تو يه اتاق حبس شيد و درس بخونيد 
من اين سوال رو ازتون ميپرسم كه تا كي ميتونين اينطوري ادامه بدين؟ يه ماه .. دو ماه ..سه ماه .. يا اصن شيش ماه ؟
اگه الان ميگيد كه نه من ميتونم و من ميخوام نفر اول كنكور بشم و من ميخوام نمونه بارز يه بچه درس خون كامل باشم  بدونين كه سخت در اشتباهيد چون كسي كه بخواد درس بخونه همه جا و در هر زمان ميتونه
هميشه به خودم ميگفتم كه چرا نميشه كه اون استرس شب امتحاناي خرداد هميشه باهام باشه؟  
چرا نميشه واسه چن صدم بالا اومدن معدل انگيزه اينو داشته باشم كه تا دير وقت بيدار بمونم و درس بخونم؟
اما امسال اين قضيه  وقتش رسيده اما ديگه بحث سر صدم نيست بلكه بحث سر رتبست
خب اين حس ها كي به آدم وارد ميشه؟ وقتي كه تو مدرسه باشي 
وقتي كه تو مدرسه اي ميبيني كه فلاني كه رقيبته داره زنگ تفريح به جاي فلافل خوردن تست ميزنه و شما هم وقتي ميبينين ميگين كه : نه كه اين رتبش بهتر بشه از من حالا كه من كتاب تست ندارم ولي وقتي رفتم خونه ميشينم تست ميزنم 
يا وقت روز شنبه بعد آزمون ميان مدرسه تراز هاي همديگه رو ميپرسين و همديگه رو ضايع ميكنين و براي آزمون بعدي با هم كل ميندازين
اما شما روز هاي تعطيل چيكار ميكنين ؟ حداكثر استفاده بازم تاكيد ميكنم حداكثر استفاده رو از اون زمان ميكنين چون ميدونين اين وقت واقا طلاست و بايد خوب ازش استفاده كرد
يعني هميشه يك استرس باهاتونه كه عقب نيوفتيد از ديگران ولي اين استرسه اينبار انرژي مثبت ميده نه انرژي منفي 
همه ي اينا وقتي تو مدرسه باشين اتفاق ميفته
اما هيچكدوم از اين حس ها وقتي فقط تو خونه هستين به سراغتون نمياد چون فكر ميكنين كه فقط خودتونين كه بايد كنكور بدين و از همه بدتر اين كه فكر ميكنين زمان دارين در صورتي كه يك كنكوري هميشه بايد فكر و ذكرش اين باشه كه وقت نيست و زمان كوتاهه و كم مونده ولي شما اين فكر رو نميكنين و زمان رو تلف ميكنين و  كلا شاخصه ي يه آدمي كه تو باغ نيست رو ارائه ميديد

زمان زياد تنها مزيت غير حضوريه اما مراقب باشيد كه يه وقت بر ضد شما قد علم نكنه

اما در آخر انتخاب با خودتونه كه ميخواين يه ماهي فايتر تو تنگ باشين كه آخرش از افسردگي فوت ميكنه 
يا مثل يه فايتر آزاد باشين حاضره به همه صدمه بزنه و همه از قدرتش بترسن با اينكه خيلي كوچيكه؟
انتخاب با خودتونه.....

----------


## GBrooz

بیاین لطفن
شهریور امتحان نهایی دارم.7 تا کتاب رو افتادم . کمکم کنید

----------

